# New Automotive Repairs Forum



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Anyone heard of the DOT's intentions for 1 ton trucks in the near future?


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Strange. I got a notice of a reply to my own reply from 9-11-06!

I didn't even remember making this post. Now I think I do. I had 1 ton dump at the time.

But, being notified of my own old post as a reply is strange.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

maybe someone spammed it and was deleted by mods before you had the chance to look at


----------

